# Toy Parts for Macaw



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im just wondering if anybody knows where you can buy wooden toy parts. Sampson goes through his toys really quickly and its very expensive to buy large toys for him (£25 and up), so recently i have been making new toys out of the old parts and it seems its taking longer for him to get through. I have looked on parrots24 but i find he can break them easily aswell and they are never big enough for him. If anyone knows where you can get wood parts can you let me know please, i dont even mind me cutting the wood up myself and colouring them but i dont know where to get thick untreated wood from.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

have a look here:
HOME


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

We went to a car boot a couple of weeks ago and got a bag of small childrens wooden building blocks for £1. We went again last weekend and found a carrier bag of larger childrens coloured wooden blocks (approx 25 blocks) for 50p. (The ones that used to go in childrens wooden walker trolleys if you know what I mean) They were a bargain and hubby is going to drill them and thread them!


----------



## fussypets (Aug 21, 2010)

I use to get my wood from a diy shop they sell them in bnq, trago mills
untreated pine sticks (4 in a pack) about 5-6 ft high 1-2 inch wide for about £8-£10
ideal for making your own wooden blocks if you dont mind cutting and drilling.


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry i havent replied, thanks for the info. I never thought about childrens blocks, also is it just untreated pine or does it need to be kiln dried. It wood be better if its kiln dried pine anyway because i can give it to the chinnies aswell haha


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Siany1234 said:


> Sorry i havent replied, thanks for the info. I never thought about childrens blocks, also is it just untreated pine or does it need to be kiln dried. It wood be better if its kiln dried pine anyway because i can give it to the chinnies aswell haha


Not sure about the kiln dried pine! We managed to get another bag full of blocks from the car boot last week for 50p and also a tub a childrens coloured cotton reels - our macaws love them !! We also buy them childrens teething rings to play with, the ones like a set of keys etc ( not with the rubber bits or rattles etc,just plain) and they love throwing them around! We get loads form the childrens stands at care boots and save absolutely loads of money!!!!!!


----------

